# ***OFFICIAL*** Michael Page vs. Rudy Bears Thread



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Welterweight bout: 170 pounds*


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Page all day long!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I forgot Page even existed, is he doing well still?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Rauno said:


> I forgot Page even existed, is he doing well still?


He's doing alright, undefeated still but looked like shite in his last fight.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

CupCake said:


> He's doing alright, undefeated still but looked like shite in his last fight.


Looked worse than shite IMO.

I think he could benefit by training with Stephen Thompson, who unlike MVP has been able to mix his awesome stand-up with MMA.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Spite said:


> Looked worse than shite IMO.
> 
> I think he could benefit by training with Stephen Thompson, who unlike MVP has been able to mix his awesome stand-up with MMA.


Good to see Bellator slowly building him up though, if he can't get by Rudy Bears impressively then he'll have no chance with Bellator's better WW fighters.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Tough to know what to do with MVP. He's all hype atm and he's exciting to watch but at what point do you risk that excitement for a real challenge and potential derailment of his hype train


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Tough to know what to do with MVP. He's all hype atm and he's exciting to watch but at what point do you risk that excitement for a real challenge and potential derailment of his hype train


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Easy KO in under 2mins again. Time for MVP to fight a genuine threat.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Tempted to bring back the sig but not until I hear a new fight arranged. Guys too inactive.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Easy KO in under 2mins again. Time for MVP to fight a genuine threat.


Last time he took even a slight step up he looked terrible... he needs to keep improving before they do that again, hopefully this was a keep busy fights while he works on his overall mma game.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Last time he took even a slight step up he looked terrible... he needs to keep improving before they do that again, hopefully this was a keep busy fights while he works on his overall mma game.


Doubtful. He'll do that same old dance around and act like he's Anderson except he's fighting a complete can and then stop the guy in the first.

I don't understand why this guy has any kind of following at all. It's not like he's a prospect climbing the rankings who is doing what he does. No he's fighting absolute nobodies and fights maybe twice a year. Why does anyone care about this guy?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Doubtful. He'll do that same old dance around and act like he's Anderson except he's fighting a complete can and then stop the guy in the first.
> 
> I don't understand why this guy has any kind of following at all. It's not like he's a prospect climbing the rankings who is doing what he does. No he's fighting absolute nobodies and fights maybe twice a year. Why does anyone care about this guy?


I'm normally 100% behind the Brits when they fight but I struggle with this guy. I love arrogant and cocky fighters like Bisping, Conor, Chris Eubank and of course my personal GOAT - Prince Naseem Hamed. But whereas the names I've mentioned have talked the talk AND walked the walk, MVP has looked shocking against a low level fighter in Nah-Shon Burrell. So the other day he got fed a absolute can in Rudy Bears, but he celebrated like he was king of the world.

I'd like to see him face better competition more frequently before he starts acting like he's the best fighter since Spartacus.


----------

